# DAP Silicone



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, i just bought some DAP premium elastomeric latex sealant and i noticed something potentialy hazardous...On the front of the tube it says "FIGHTS THE GROWTH OF STAIN & ODOR-CAUSING BACTERIA, MOLD & MILDEW ON THE SEALANT" Should i take it back? I heard DAP was "Frog Safe" but this sounds a little...  Check it out. Google Image Result for http://www.dap.com/images/products/11500.jpg Let me know if its ok or not.



Thanks, 
Rick


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I used this stuff once and it fell apart around water. I don't know if it was just something I did wrong or not but it didn't work for me. I always use the stuff that is labeled silicone. That stuff seemed more like caulk when I put it on.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

You want to use the DAP 100% Silicone - windows - doors - moulding type . Its supposedly food safe when dry .


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

I was shopping for silicone yesterday and this is what I found…

I’ve used GE silicone I for aquarium DIY projects for years… but I’ve always used clear…

GE Silicone I Window & Door only comes in clear or white… and is 100% animal (frog/fish) safe…

GE Silicone II Window & Door comes in clear, white, almond, brown and black… and all has “Bio Seal”… From the description on the label this “Bio Seal” is the same stuff they put in the Kitchen & Bath version which slowly releases an ammonia based compound for an estimated 5 years. This is the mold/mildew resisting agent… it is toxic to fish, and I would assume frogs, and can disrupt the bacteria colonies needed in a fish tank, and I would assume in a vivarium.

The DAP products I saw also had a Bio Seal or Mold/Mildew resisting quality, which I can only assume is the same thing. 

My conclusion was to only use the GE Silicone I Window & Door in clear…

I was going to use the black silicone to paint a glass divider in a tank. So instead I painted the divider with “non toxic’ latex paint… and once fully dry I will coat the paint with silicone to seal the paint in.

I’m sure there are people who are more educated on this topic than I, and I look forward to seeing your responses… but for those of us who are researching or aren’t quite sure, I highly suggest to “error on the side of safety”. I’ve seen simple mistakes like using the wrong silicone make DIY projects completely disastrous…


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

pigface said:


> You want to use the DAP 100% Silicone - windows - doors - moulding type . Its supposedly food safe when dry .


So i bought the wrong DAP product is what your saying? ok.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

After further review... this appears to be the DAP product we want to use... DAP Products - Silicone Sealants - DAP® Silicone 100% Silicone Sealant

Be cautious not to get the DAP® Silicone Plus, as the "Plus" means it has a mold/mildew suppressant that is ammonia based... Both have the dark blue label... 

Note: this is also completely in accordance with what PigFace said 

PS - The Home Depot, Lowes nor several other local hardware stores carried this version of DAP Products... they only had the 'Plus' version...


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Food safe - It says it right in the MSDS . 
Ive never seen it in any lowes or HD . Only in the little hardware stores or on line . I got some today in an ACE hardware . 

I've got it here, all colors , quick shipping too . DAP 08641 Silicone 100% Silicone Rubber Sealant - Clear


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

pigface said:


> Food safe - It says it right in the MSDS .
> Ive never seen it in any lowes or HD . Only in the little hardware stores or on line . I got some today in an ACE hardware .
> 
> I've got it here, all colors , quick shipping too . DAP 08641 Silicone 100% Silicone Rubber Sealant - Clear


I'll try ace hardware, thanks.


----------



## redeyedfrogger (Apr 24, 2009)

I have found to ONLY use the DAP 100% silicone. We even use it to put together experimental tanks for herp chemical communication experiments where there can be no other "smell" than the desired treatment. My darts have been climbing over the dried silicone for years. Finding it is an issue, I stock up when I can find it.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

I think i messed up again...I bought GE Silicone 1 Kitchen & Bath. I thought i did good but then noticed it said "Cured Sealant Resists Mold & Mildew" 

This is bad i am geussing...


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was looking at the labels for 100% silicone tubes. all of them except for the aquarium silicone, which by the way only came in little tubes, said the cured silicone would sweat some sort of chemical or acid when exposed to moisture. Anyone run accross this? It was on like all of the tubes, both brands they had. I would almost swear one of these that your talking about was one i was looking at.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

and not the mold resistant one. It was not that


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I buy all my silicone in a million different colors from EMI Supply. For me, it's still cheaper, even with shipping, to get a case of mixed colors. It is hard to find the aquarium safe stuff around here, and when you do it is $10 a bottle minimum.

Here's a link:

Silicones : Silicones Unlimited SU5005 RTV Food Grade Silicone - 10.3oz Cartridge [SU5005-103] - EMI Supply


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I accidentally covered my great stuff with brown DAP premium indoor/outdoor sealant. Is is mold and mildew resistant. What should be my next step?


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw a member in a thread using the brown silicone on his 10 gal vertical viv construction. He was emptying an entire tube on the background. I have also seen people using the black silicone. I believe all the ones with color contain the mold inhibitors now. Since I have seen it used so much I just bought a tube of GE II brown silicone. All you can find now is the new and improved formula! It doesn't say directly on the tube, but it does have a mold inhibitor. I have heard many mixed reviews. I can't even find the current msds for these new and improved formulas. Can anyone provide a link to the current msds sheet?


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

You can always order the stuff from my post above! =)


----------

